# bonito



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

are bonito used for food here. i know in california people eat them. where do you place them on the fish food chain.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not the same bonito. What we call bonito are actually little tunny which are similar to the black skipjack that are found off parts of SoCal, mexicoand central america. We very rarely get "true" bonito in the gulf.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

See here: http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic234433-2-1.aspx("Can you eat Bonito")

I was raised eating (sometimes, when there was nothing else to eat)Atlantic Bonito / Striped Apes whatever nickname you want to call them & the False Albacores / Little Tunny werekept for bait or thrown back. Just depends on your owntaste though. I've only caught a fewAtlantic Bonito here (& they were on the same day, same place).

I wonder if you couldfry upcigar minnows or herringif you really wanted to? =P


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Ive had cigars minnows when i worked at the pier..Not to bad if its done right..Im sure you have eaten herrring maybe just not the type we have here..The herring ive had is very fishy and salty..Also had Jack Crevalle..took forever to smoke but was not bad tasting on a warm summer day with a cold beer..


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I smoked jack once was'nt to bad just hard to roll and get lit up.oke I've ate worst things I guess..............


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll let you know. Gonna eat me own this weekend. Figured I'd prepare it like a blue fish and see what happens. John G., I liked your post about eating the skillet. That was some funny sh*t


----------

